# overclocking my m3a32-mvp



## sinister_steve (May 3, 2008)

Hi I am totally new to this but want to figure out how to overclock my mobo and cpu and ram...Ive read all the posts on here about this mobo but still cant quite get a grasp on what to do..ive updated my bios to newest version...So can someone who can step by step me with this please...Thanks...Steve


----------



## jbruneau (May 3, 2008)

Hi Steve,

You need to give us some more specifics to find out what kind of voltages we can push on your components, what kind of timings the ram is going to run best at, and it will give us an average idea of how far your front-side bus (FSB) is going to go.

Examples -->
CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition
RAM: Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5
MOBO: ASUS M3A32-MVP Socket AM2/AM2+


----------



## jbruneau (May 3, 2008)

Okay, found your CPU in another thread, argh ... make one thread and stick with it dude !

MOBO: ASUS M3A32-MVP AM2/AM2+
CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ AM2 (200x15 = 3000MHz Stock)
RAM: ????

So, what memory are you running in your system?


----------



## sinister_steve (May 3, 2008)

*info*

Hey man im running DDR2 two 2 gig sticks of transcend


----------



## jbruneau (May 3, 2008)

Okay, Transcend makes multiple types and speeds of DDR2 memory, but luckily each of them run timings of 5-5-5-# with 1.8V.

Gives me a basic idea of what kind of performance you will get out of these.

My only other question at this point is: are they PC-5300 (DDR667) or PC-6400 (DDR800)?


----------



## jbruneau (May 3, 2008)

Here, these may help:

PC-5300 (DDR667) http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26943
PC-6400 (DDR800) http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26944

I noticed that they don't have any ram sinks, you may want to pick some of these up locally, as the only place I can find them online is TigerDirect. These will REALLY help to keep your sticks cool, especially when overclocking, and your case temps begin to rise. Here is a link:

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=496&name=Memory-Coolers


----------



## jbruneau (May 3, 2008)

Be back in the morning dude, its 11:00pm over in Ontario, I know your only at 8:00pm in B.C. there 

I'll start you off with a few quick tips and pointers:
- Overclocking involves changing the Front-Side Bus (FSB) speed from 200 to a faster number
- All AMD CPUs have a semi-unlocked multiplier, with the exception of the FX series which have a fully-unlocked multiplier, so yours will go from 1 to 15 (as you are 200 x 15 at stock speeds)
- There is a bridge that goes between the CPU and the NorthBridge (this is the device that communicates with the rest of the system -- very vaguely defined) called the HyperTransport, this uses a seperate multiplier that is also linked to the FSB, and it CANNOT go over 1000!
- The system will only be pushed so far at stock voltages of 1.350 Volts (CPU) & 1.8 Volts (Mem), at this point there isn't going to be enough power to run all of the components in the CPU any more, and it will start to crash on you
- You have a choice at this point, increase voltages and keep going, or back it off a little bit. Warning, increasing voltages also increases temperature! This is your only 'real' problem when overclocking! I would not go past 1.55V on the CPU and 2.1V on the memory.

Only make changes of about 10MHz, if the system does not boot for whatever reason, do NOT panic! Unplug the power from the rear, hold the power button for 10 Seconds, and try to boot again (this works on most boards they recognize the OC failed and reinit defaults). If that fails, find the CMOS reset jumper, and use it to 'short' the CMOS. After each change, you want to make sure that the system will POST, and load windows. I would HIGHLY recommend downloading and burning Memtestx86+ to a CD. Allow the system to boot into Memtest before loading windows, and let it run several full loops (4 or 5) without errors before loading windows. Also find a copy of OCCTPT which will test your overclock for stability once you are in windows.

One last note, each component is different, do NOT go by what other people have gotten. Yours may be the same, better, or worse. It is the luck of the draw.


----------



## hat (May 3, 2008)

lol wut?
and my overclocked settings are more stable than my stock settings


----------



## jbruneau (May 3, 2008)

General rule of thumb hat 

Some boards don't have any problems passing 1000MHz on the HyperTransport , but some do

That is something he can play with later, totally depends on what his FSB reaches, I guess


----------



## sinister_steve (May 3, 2008)

*2gb Mem Std 240p Ddr2 Dimm 256m X64 128m X8/ddr2 667/5-5-5*

Hi there thanks much for doing this with me..ok first i do have mem sinks for my system ram,is this what you figured I needed to get? and second here is the fill specs on my system ram  ....2GB MEMORY STD 240P DDR2 DIMM 256M X64 128M X8/DDR2 667/5-5-5....oK WILL START WHEN YOU GIVE ME MORE DIRECTIONS...THANKS...sTEVE


----------



## jbruneau (May 3, 2008)

Okay, so its this one, the PC-5300 (DDR2-667):

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26943

I've looked all over the internet, Canadian sites, and I cannot find this ram available with heatspreaders already installed? Does your ram look like it does in the link above, or does it look like it does in the link below:

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26941

Notice in the top link, the green PCB, and black ICs are visible. These make up your RAM and do all the work. Notice in the bottom link, the green PCB is barely visible, and a silver heatspreader is clipped over the black ICs.

I feel this is very important, especially when overclocking (and even when not overclocking), as it helps everything to work together and keep things cool. Plus they look SA-WEET !


----------



## sinister_steve (May 4, 2008)

*ram*

Hey there my mobo has heat sinks for the ram..the ram is just regular looking..


----------



## sinister_steve (May 4, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey there my mobo has heat sinks for the ram..the ram is just regular looking..



heres the link where you can see the ram heat sinks   http://www.shopbot.ca/p-85862.html


----------



## jbruneau (May 4, 2008)

Hmm, interesting design!

I can see that there are securing screws present to change the width of the cooling system; as long as the plates are pressing against the ICs, you are good to go . The design is even better that they can also fit around memory that already has heatsinks installed as well !

Okay, I think we are ready to start pushing the system. Do you have a goal set in mind?


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

If you have time to spare then read this:


> ================================================== ================================================== =========================================
> Jarad's Overclocking Guide to Overclocking
> --------------------------and Rogue_Jedi's FAQ
> -------by Jarad
> ...


----------



## jbruneau (May 4, 2008)

Very nice little intro that you have found there. Very informative!

I have a few other questions, just kind of dawned on me, Steve...

1. Are you running the stock AM2 cooler?
2. What are your current idle/load temperatures?

To find your temps, download and run OCCT 2.0.0, and let it go for 15-30 minutes. You will find what your temperature spikes and stays at rather quickly.

Lets hope that it is in the 40-50 range. After your overclock, you may find yourself in the 50-60 range, and this is acceptable. If we start pushing over 60, you may want to look into aftermarket cooling.

The Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 is a very sweet cooler, works well, and comes highly recommended on these forums. Cheap too, average $30.00, but almost $20.00 if you look around.


----------



## sinister_steve (May 4, 2008)

*temps*

Hi there The cpu is stock cooling but my antc case with all its fans cool things down a lot..and the temp for my cpu at this moment is 30c sometimes when its hot in here gets to 37c...thanks


----------



## sinister_steve (May 4, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi there The cpu is stock cooling, but my antc case with all its fans cool things down a lot..and the temp for my cpu at this moment is  sometimes when its hot in here gets to 37c idle



oh ya thoes are my idle temps here are my load temps....43c


----------



## jbruneau (May 4, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> oh ya thoes are my idle temps here are my load temps....43c



Excellent, those look great, we shouldn't have any problems keeping it under 60c !


----------



## jbruneau (May 4, 2008)

Next step is to download and burn Memtestx86+ from www.memtest.org so that we can test changes before booting into Windows.

It will burn onto a CD, but will NOT have any contents within Windows Explorer. It is a boot-only disc. This is OK .


----------



## jbruneau (May 4, 2008)

Time to get familiar with your system BIOS.

Look for the FrontSide Bus (200Mhz - XXXMhz), CPU Multiplier (1x - 15x), HTT Multiplier (1x - 5x), PCI-Express Lanes (16x UP and 16X DOWN), and finally Voltages (1.35V CPU, 1.8V Memory, Etc).

I will try to find some pictures of your BIOS to help you (and me) along the way.


----------



## SirKeldon (May 4, 2008)

I'll aim for 3,2Ghz under stock cooling (even your case is a good ventilated one ... a better HSF it's almost an imperative for a little bit of safety, you can grab some really good and cheap one for 20-30$ plus 5$ of compound, my recommendation it's Arctic Cooling MX-2 ... both things together will really outperform the stock cooler) and a lil bit of overclock to the RAM to start.

After that, i'll focus on the primary settings, i know this Motherboard can be a really pain in the ass since it's full of strange and not-documented settings (i was new to overclocking two months ago too) ... let's go to JumperFree Configuration:

FSB Frequency: 215
Processor Voltage: 1.4250 (i'll start with that one and if not 1.45 but CHECK your temps, specially if you decide to stay with stock cooling)
CPU-NB HT Link Speed: 1Ghz
DDR Voltage: 1.9V
Northbridge Voltage: Manual
HyperTransport Voltage: 1.40V
Core/PCIe Voltage: 1.14V-1.16V

Leave the rest on auto ... now join the DRAM Configuration allocated in the same JumperFree section:

Memory Clock Mode: Manual
Memclock Value: 667Mhz
2T Mode: Enabled
DRAM Timing Mode: DCT 0
CAS Latency (CL): 5
TRCD: 5
TRP: 5
TRAS: 17 (it will be 15 ... if you're using 1002 BIOS version, this is an imperative, it will add 2 to the desired value ... after booting check it with CPU-Z)
TRC: 20
leave the rest on Auto

If posts and you can boot into windows, congratulations, do some primary tests and check the partial stability of the system, if crashes don't worry and do one thing, go into the BIOS again and set the DDR Voltage to 1.8V and Memclock Speed to 533Mhz, that way your RAM won't be overclocked anymore and we could focus just on the CPU overclock, if keeps crashing at 215x15 lower your FSB Frequency to 210 and try again, if 210x15 it's not stable neither ... keep us informed, we'll try to see what happens!

Good luck


----------



## sinister_steve (May 4, 2008)

*oc settings*

Hey there thanks man...I will give this a go here ...Steve


----------



## jbruneau (May 5, 2008)

Replied to your PM, Steve.

Good night, and I will talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## jbruneau (May 6, 2008)

Ahh, the long awaited settings, Steve!

I spent a few hours researching overclocks on the AMD 6000+ AM2 processors. They don't seem to have much overclocking headroom, due to the processors pretty much already being at the maximum supported speed of the die! They also already run fairly hot (a little too hot for my tastes) when using stock cooling, but luckily don't heat up too much when overclocked, about 5-10 degrees C through all of the reviews I read.

Expect the processor to top out around 3250MHz , some getting up to the 3500MHz mark though, it's all the luck of the draw (and cooling).



```
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe AM2/AM2+
AMD AthlonX2 6000+ AM2 3000MHz (200x15) 1.35v +/- 0.05v
Transcend PC-5300 DDR-667 (333x2) 5-5-5-15 1.8v +/- 0.1v


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION

AI Overclocking -- Manual
FSB Frequency -- 200 (205 - 210 - 215 - 220 - 225 - 230 - Perhaps Higher)
PCIE Frequency -- 100 (100 - DO NOT CHANGE!)
Processor Prequency Multiplier -- x15 (FSBxMULTI = SPEED in MHz)
Processor Voltage -- 1.3500v (1.5000v)
Processor NV Voltage -- 1.5000v (1.6000v)
CPU VDDA Voltage -- 2.7v (2.7v)
CPU-NB HT Link Speed -- 1000 MHz (1000 MHz -- 800MHz at higher speeds if failing)
DDR Voltage -- 1.80v (1.80v -- No OC so it should be fine)
Northbridge Voltage -- Auto (Manual)
  HyperTransport Voltage -- 1.30v (1.40v)
  Core/PCIe Voltage -- 1.20v (1.28v)
  NB PCIE PLL -- 2.0v (2.0v)
Southbridge Voltage -- 1.20v (1.28v)
Auto Xpress -- Auto
CPU Tweak -- Enabled
  *** Memory Configuration ***
  *** DRAM Timings ***
PLL1 Spread Spectrum -- Disabled
PLL2 Spread Spectrum -- Disabled
AI Clock Skew for Channel A -- Auto
AI Clock Skew for Channel B -- Auto


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION -> MEMORY CONFIGURATION

Bank Interleaving -- Auto
Channel Interleaving -- Auto
MemClk Tristate C3/ATLVID -- Disabled
Memory Hole Remapping -- Enabled (Req'd for 3+ GB of RAM)
Unganged Mode support -- Disabled
Power Down Enable -- Disabled
Read Delay -- Auto
DCQ Bypass Maximum -- Auto


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION -> DRAM Timings

Memory Clock Mode -- Manual
  Memclock Value -- 667 MHz (Or as close to as you can get ;)
2T Mode -- Enabled
DRAM Timing Mode -- DCT 0
  CAS -- 5
  TRCD -- 5
  TRP -- 5
  TRAS -- 15
  tWR -- Auto
  tRFC0 -- Auto
  tRFC1 -- Auto
  tRFC2 -- Auto
  tRFC3 -- Auto
  TRC -- Auto
  TRRD -- Auto
  tWTR -- Auto
  tRTP -- Auto
  tRWTTO -- Auto
```


Every time you change the FSB, be sure to test the system settings in Memtestx86 *BEFORE* loading windows. If the system does not like the settings, it is very likely that you will corrupt data, and that means a reload of windows ! Once you make, ohh say, 5 passes in Memtestx86 (this may take a few minutes) boot to Windows and let OCCT run for an hour. Watch your temps in OCCT! If you start getting into the mid-high 70's I would knock back the overclock a little bit, until a new cooler can be picked up.

Note, you do not have to boot to windows if you pass Memtestx86, and you still want to push your system further. Also, expect problems to start arising around the 220MHz mark (220x15 = 3300MHz). If you make it further, GREAT , if not your processor will need more voltage, and definitely a better cooler!

If your system decides NOT to boot during a FSB change, don't panic. Turn it off, unplug the power cord, hold the button for 10 seconds, plug the power back in, and boot it up. Change the FSB, and try again. If it still fails to boot, find the 'reset cmos jumper' and change the pins while the system is off, put the jumper back, and boot it back up.

Let us know how the OC goes, and where it stops! Then we can find out what your maximum CPU speed is, and find a way to max out your FSB. So 220x15 = 3300MHz but 300x12 = 3300MHz , the difference being that your whole system is running 80Mhz faster at 300 ...


----------



## sinister_steve (May 7, 2008)

*overclocking m3a32-mvp*

hey there thanks much for the help all went great ran prime95 for 1 hr and didnt go over 52c yipee...but the memtest i put on a cd wouldnot load whenever i tried to boot to it?it was the right one i re checked..is there a special way to make it boot to cd when starting comp?

ok I spoke too soon ..for when I fun 3dmark06 it freezez when it goes to the cpu testing..so what should i do?


----------



## jbruneau (May 7, 2008)

Hi Steve,

What are the settings you ended up at? That will give us more of an idea of, maybe a little more voltage somewhere, that's what I think...

Temps are looking great though, good news!

Are those readings from a front-panel monitor, or from the ASUS PC Probe program?


----------



## jbruneau (May 7, 2008)

Hmm, odd about the Memtestx86 CD. I have used 1.60, 1.65, and 1.70 to test systems. I am going to say that it likely isn't an issue with the burn.

I have seen some systems where the boot-cd needs to be in the primary drive on the controller, plus the BIOS needs to be setup to boot from cd before booting to the hdd.


----------



## sinister_steve (May 8, 2008)

Ok so the settings I ended up with is everything the same as on the settings post you sent me exept for the fsb frequency is at 226 for it freezez 3d mark any higher... oh and for temps and system info I use gpu-z and cpu-z and core temp for temp readings...and my cpu is now 3390.1mhz core speed..so thats pretty darn good and it brought up my 3dmark 2k,s...Ok so let me kno wwhere i should go now...Steve



Are those readings from a front-panel monitor, or from the ASUS PC Probe program?
__________________


----------



## jbruneau (May 8, 2008)

Excellent, that is a pretty nice OC, Steve ! Well done for a first try, I must say!

Here is where we start to have fun, right now you are running 226x15 for a 3390MHz clock speed on your CPU, and a divider to run your ram at DDR667.

You could push your whole system a little harder, and get an all around performance boost. Like this, run at 333x10 for 3330MHz clock speed on your CPU, and no divider on your ram to run it at DDR667.

Your whole system would be running at 333, no dividers. You shouldn't really have to play with voltages much more after that, because you have already added a little extra voltage to the northbridge (communicates with the pci-express bus & memory) and southbridge (communicates with pci bus & cdroms/hdds & a few other things).

What you are probably experiencing is your processor topping out at its maximum speed of 3400MHz. That is a darn good overclock, as a lot of review sites are topping out at 3200MHz.

Good job, Steve !


----------



## sinister_steve (May 9, 2008)

*no divider on your ram to run it at DDR667.*

Hye there how do I make it so no divider on my ram to run it at DDR667,..Thanks.Steve


----------



## jbruneau (May 9, 2008)

It should do that automatically, CPU-z will tell you on the memory tab ...


----------



## sinister_steve (May 9, 2008)

*x10*

Hye ther I put the processer frequency down to x10 but it gave me only 2260.0 mhz? perhaps you ment somehting els?...Thanks...Steve


----------



## jbruneau (May 9, 2008)

This is what you have:


```
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe AM2/AM2+
AMD AthlonX2 6000+ AM2 3000MHz (200x15) 1.35v +/- 0.05v
Transcend PC-5300 DDR-667 (333x2) 5-5-5-15 1.8v +/- 0.1v


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION

AI Overclocking -- Manual
FSB Frequency -- 200 (226)
PCIE Frequency -- 100 (100)
Processor Prequency Multiplier -- x15 (226x15=3390MHz)
Processor Voltage -- 1.3500v (1.5000v)
Processor-NB Voltage -- 1.5000v (1.6000v)
CPU VDDA Voltage -- 2.7v (2.7v)
CPU-NB HT Link Speed -- 1000 MHz (1000 MHz -- 800MHz at higher speeds if failing)
DDR Voltage -- 1.80v (1.80v)
Northbridge Voltage -- Auto (Manual)
  HyperTransport Voltage -- 1.30v (1.40v)
  Core/PCIe Voltage -- 1.20v (1.28v)
  NB PCIE PLL -- 2.0v (2.0v)
Southbridge Voltage -- 1.20v (1.28v)
Auto Xpress -- Auto
CPU Tweak -- Enabled
  *** Memory Configuration ***
  *** DRAM Timings ***
PLL1 Spread Spectrum -- Disabled
PLL2 Spread Spectrum -- Disabled
AI Clock Skew for Channel A -- Auto
AI Clock Skew for Channel B -- Auto


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION -> MEMORY CONFIGURATION

Bank Interleaving -- Auto
Channel Interleaving -- Auto
MemClk Tristate C3/ATLVID -- Disabled
Memory Hole Remapping -- Enabled (Req'd for 3+ GB of RAM)
Unganged Mode support -- Disabled
Power Down Enable -- Disabled
Read Delay -- Auto
DCQ Bypass Maximum -- Auto


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION -> DRAM Timings

Memory Clock Mode -- Manual
  Memclock Value -- 667 MHz (Or as close to as you can get ;)
2T Mode -- Enabled
DRAM Timing Mode -- DCT 0
  CAS -- 5
  TRCD -- 5
  TRP -- 5
  TRAS -- 15
  tWR -- Auto
  tRFC0 -- Auto
  tRFC1 -- Auto
  tRFC2 -- Auto
  tRFC3 -- Auto
  TRC -- Auto
  TRRD -- Auto
  tWTR -- Auto
  tRTP -- Auto
  tRWTTO -- Auto
```


This is what you want:
NOTE: There are a few places you will want to check voltages (which I have marked), bump them up 0.1v if you have system instability. This is because your entire MB is running even faster than before, even though your CPU is running at the same speed . The components which may need an increase of voltage are the HyperTransport, NorthBridge, and/or SouthBridge.

The NB and SB are locked at their respective speeds of 100/66/33 but they may still need a voltage bump, no worries, your system seems to be running at a great temperature so far ! Your IDE and SATA clocks are locked too, so no problems to worry about with HDDs are CDROMs !


```
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe AM2/AM2+
AMD AthlonX2 6000+ AM2 3000MHz (200x15) 1.35v +/- 0.05v
Transcend PC-5300 DDR-667 (333x2) 5-5-5-15 1.8v +/- 0.1v


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION

AI Overclocking -- Manual
FSB Frequency -- 200 (333)
PCIE Frequency -- 100 (100)
Processor Prequency Multiplier -- x10 (333x10=3330MHz)
Processor Voltage -- 1.3500v (1.5000v)
Processor-NB Voltage -- 1.5000v (1.6000v) <-- May have to take this higher
CPU VDDA Voltage -- 2.7v (2.7v)
CPU-NB HT Link Speed -- 1000 MHz (1000 MHz -- 800MHz at higher speeds if failing)
DDR Voltage -- 1.80v (1.80v)
Northbridge Voltage -- Auto (Manual)
  HyperTransport Voltage -- 1.30v (1.40v) <-- May have to take this higher
  Core/PCIe Voltage -- 1.20v (1.28v) <-- May have to take this higher
  NB PCIE PLL -- 2.0v (2.0v)
Southbridge Voltage -- 1.20v (1.28v) <-- May have to take this higher
Auto Xpress -- Auto
CPU Tweak -- Enabled
  *** Memory Configuration ***
  *** DRAM Timings ***
PLL1 Spread Spectrum -- Disabled
PLL2 Spread Spectrum -- Disabled
AI Clock Skew for Channel A -- Auto
AI Clock Skew for Channel B -- Auto


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION -> MEMORY CONFIGURATION

Bank Interleaving -- Auto
Channel Interleaving -- Auto
MemClk Tristate C3/ATLVID -- Disabled
Memory Hole Remapping -- Enabled (Req'd for 3+ GB of RAM)
Unganged Mode support -- Disabled
Power Down Enable -- Disabled
Read Delay -- Auto
DCQ Bypass Maximum -- Auto


ADVANCED -> JUMPERFREE CONFIGURATION -> DRAM Timings

Memory Clock Mode -- Manual
  Memclock Value -- 667 MHz
2T Mode -- Enabled
DRAM Timing Mode -- DCT 0
  CAS -- 5
  TRCD -- 5
  TRP -- 5
  TRAS -- 15
  tWR -- Auto
  tRFC0 -- Auto
  tRFC1 -- Auto
  tRFC2 -- Auto
  tRFC3 -- Auto
  TRC -- Auto
  TRRD -- Auto
  tWTR -- Auto
  tRTP -- Auto
  tRWTTO -- Auto
```


----------



## sinister_steve (May 10, 2008)

*oversclock*

Hey there..It was a no go with getting it to 333mhz..I tried everything in combination and the settings that I got the first time work fine..so I guess thats where it stands...Thanks much fore all the help...Steve


----------



## jbruneau (May 10, 2008)

Hey Steve, its no problem, it was worth a try !

Some boards don't mind the high FSB speeds, and others hate them. You are running an excellent OC on your system there, nothing to complain about ! OC'ing is all about finding the limits of your processor, memory, and motherboard. Those are the 3 main components.

The only other thing I could think of, to find your board limitation, because you know your processor (and memory kind of). You could try 240*14 for 3360MHz, 260*13 for 3380MHz, 280*12 for 3360MHz, or even 300*11 for 3300MHz.

The only other worry I have is, if you download and run CPU-z from http://www.cpuid.com/, I wonder what your HyperTransport is running at as you run your FSB higher. My worry is that the HTT 1000MHz setting is a multiplier, and not an automatic ratio, like your RAM.

If you were to run it at stock it would be 200*5 for 1000MHz, but now it could be 226*5 for 1130MHz. At 333 it would be 333*5 for 1665MHz. As you can see, the HTT being designed for 1000MHz, that is a bit too fast of an OC, and would case the board to fail.

If this is the case in CPU-z, you would need to change this value:

```
CPU-NB HT Link Speed -- 1000 MHz (1000MHz is FSB*5, 800MHz is FSB*4, Etc., Etc.)
```


----------



## sinister_steve (May 10, 2008)

*cpu-z*

Hey there again..Here is my cpu-z picture of what I got the overclocking to..is it fastest this way or would it be fastest the other way with bringing the processor preq multi down to x10 and trying to bring down the 1000mhz as you stated here?...Ok I think im starting to understand the way these things are working..I think..haha....Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (May 10, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey there again..Here is my cpu-z picture of what I got the overclocking to..is it fastest this way or would it be fastest the other way with bringing the processor preq multi down to x10 and trying to bring down the 1000mhz as you stated here?...Ok I think im starting to understand the way these things are working..I think..haha....Steve



OHH YA heres the link to the pic of my cpu-z I uploaded..  
http://img.techpowerup.org/080510/capture1075.jpg


----------



## jbruneau (May 10, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Ahh, it is as I had expected. The 1000MHz is a ratio of *5! If you are running a 333FSB to match your RAM, which it seems that you have a high possibility of doing, a lot of these DDR2 systems are *loving* the higher front-side speeds!

If you push 333 with a multiplier at 10x, you will need to drop the HTT down as well, to either:
800MHz (or *4) so 333*4 = 1332MHZ (still a little high but give it a shot because we kicked the volts up a little)
600MHz (or *3) so 333*3 = 999MHz (that is a little low, but on par with stock speeds of the HTT, so no kicker there)

I think the higher FSB speeds would benefit the system further, even if your CPU is running at the same speed. Your HTT may take a little cut, or it may run faster, that depends on the board design. Give it a shot, is all I can say !

Perhaps someone else may have a suggestion for you as well, anyone? Ideas?


----------



## SirKeldon (May 10, 2008)

His multi is locked i think, he can't change it from 15x to 10x ... he has to overclock just upping the FSB ... anyway, it's a great overclock for a 6000+ hitting 3.4Ghz. Now comes my personal experience with the same board and almost the same cpu.

Steve, i see your voltage a lil bit high, you should give a try at 1.43-1.45V and test a bit instead of 1.47V but if your temps are good, no problem, stay at 1.47V if that gives you the 100% stability. From personal experience i tried low voltages on this motherboard and it's acting pretty good. 

First point it's the HT Voltage, if your ram is running higher than 800-900Mhz @ 4-4-4-12 or 1050-1100Mhz @ 5-5-5-15, this voltage should be set to 1.40V to maintain the high rate of data, i tested at 1.30V but caused freezes. If your RAM is able to hit that speeds ... i'll recommend you to set the DDR Voltage to 2.1-2.2V (try 2.3 for more than 950@4-4-4-12 or 1150@5-5-5-15)

Then the Core/PCI-e Voltage (the Northbridge voltage itself) ... i ran it for 1 month at 1.38V but was pointless, one day i decided to start low ... and i found stability at 1.16-1.18V with a HTT link speeds of 1180-1300Mhz, think about it a moment, this chipset it's the 790FX and it's designed to support till 2600Mhz of HT 3.0, so keeping it at 1.16-1.20 levels should be ok for HTT speed links higher than 1000-1200 ... another different thing it's if the chip is able to support that speeds since it's HT 2.0 locked at 1000Mhz x 2, depends on the overclock capability.

The Processor-NB voltage it's a "complex" one, in some forums i've read they say it helps to higher speeds at tight timings on RAM ... but i didn't noticed any performance gain or help to that thing so i keep it at Auto, and it's 100% stable too.

Last thing i wanna know it's your kind of memory, i mean model, default voltage, speed and timings to begin overclocking your RAM.


----------



## jbruneau (May 10, 2008)

He's got this memory:

Transcend 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-667 CL5 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26943

Could be hard to OC due to it being a 2x2GB Kit. I don't know how the Transcend value kits clock, nor how much voltage they support. I know they are rated at 1.8V +/- 0.1V.

With the IC density, and the unknown brand (to me) ... I was weary of pushing 2.XX volts to his ram ! Also why I didn't even try to OC them.

Time for some more research !


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2008)

I'm assuming that memory does not overclock well at all.  Best get some memroy with more headroom.


----------



## Bytor (May 10, 2008)

I was able to OC my 6000+ on that MB to 3.553 ghz,  but it depends on your cooling.  Mine was water cooled and ran great at that vcore and clock.

I backed the Multi down to 11x and cranked up the Vcore to 1.60v and the FSB to 323.


----------



## sinister_steve (May 10, 2008)

*overthehill*

Hey guys thanks for the posts..I will try some of these other settings and play some more..for it is fun anyhows...Thanks all...Steve


----------

